# Mivizu sleek flip cover



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

HI, emailed Mini-Suit on ebay about the Mivizu Sleek Flip Case for K3, and he emailed back that he should have some within 2 weeks. I purchased a Green K2 and loved it, but I returned the k2 to Amazon to get a k3 as I was within the 30 day window. Still have the unused Green Sleek for K2 which I must sell soon. Would prefer another one of these for the K3 instead of a heavier sleeve, and will then purchase one of the cloth etsy sleeves. Hopefully others liked this case as well as I did.


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

I had a flip case for my K2 and I loved it as well!!!  Please let us know if you hear anything, I would love to have one for my K3.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I love the looks of that case!!  Yes, please post when they are available  .


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Received email from Mivizu, and they said K3 covers are now in production and will be available in 1-2 months. Stated they would email me when available. I also suggested they post here on KB when they are available. 

Will see if they do, and they thanked me for the suggestion.


----------



## JenB (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh good.  I loved mine for my K2 as well and have been waiting to see if it will be available for the K3.


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

This was by far my favorite case for the k2.  Can't wait to get my hands on one for the k3.  Hopefully I can get green this time!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Tabatha said:


> Received email from Mivizu, and they said K3 covers are now in production and will be available in 1-2 months. Stated they would email me when available. I also suggested they post here on KB when they are available.
> 
> Will see if they do, and they thanked me for the suggestion.


If you would, please let us know whether they do or not.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Apparently Mivizu has released a Sleek Platform case for the K3. Vendor on ebay is showing Black, but I just requested a change to Pink Stone as shown on Amazon. They have changed the back so it makes a better stand for reading at table. Colors on Amazon are Black, Black Stone, Brown Stone, and Pink Stone so far. They must be releasing colors slowly.

eBay seller is Mini Suit, same as on Amazon, but ebay is $5 cheaper with free s/h. 190485880545

Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/available-Mivizu-Amazon-Kindle-Leather/dp/B004FY41L6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1293653861&sr=8-3


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh!!!! I love the pink flip!!!!! Does the tab sort of get in the way or drive one nuts? I think the shade of pink is really nice. I'm still debating over the JavoEdge pink croc! What to do! What to do! Any WHY do I want a pink case?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Just saw this on ebay for just under $8 and free shipping! Just thought I'd share!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190487338377&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Same one I just paid $24.95 for, except he allowed me to change color for Pink Stone as shown on Amazon, and he then reduced price as shown above, and also relisted another 10 for $8. Must keep watching for it to be relisted again.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Price has now gone back to $24.95, and it's $29.95+s/h at Amazon. Colors available on Amazon only. He sold at least 30 at the $7.96 price, so hopefully someone will post here about likes, dislikes when receiving theirs.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I wonder why the price changed so drastically? I wanted to buy one, but was at work, and they were not available when I got home.


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

I just recieved my Mivizu Sleek Flip Case for K3 and I have to say that I love it!  I got it in the pebble brown finish and am quite pleased with the fit and finish.

I'll try to get some pics posted when I have a little extra time.

I currently own at least half a dozen or so cases, but I think my search is over. I'm sticking with this one as it offers pretty much everything I have been looking for in a case/cover.

Thanks so much for bringing this case to my attention!!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Would this case work if the kindle had a skin on it?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

kuklachica said:


> Would this case work if the kindle had a skin on it?


I received my Pink Mivizu Sleek on Monday, and I do like it. I have a skin on my K3, and it fits fine in case. Plan to use this case expecially for reading at table as I am expecting a Blue lighted cover soon which I just won in contest here. There are clips on the top corners, and down a little further above the arrows, and the bottom is free to place in slots in platform cover to hold upright to read. See photo at Amazon to see how this case works. Click on Brown or Pink for the best view. Use above links to Amazon.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I finally tried my K3 in this case and it mucked up my skin.   Although I probably didn't pay enough attention when I was putting my K3 in it.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I put mine in this Pink Case, and nothing happened to my skin. Love this cover for reading at table.

Sorry to see you are selling it, you must have been able to get it on special, I did pay $25 for mine on ebay.


----------

